
Archive.is domain hijacked? - obituary_latte
http://archive.is
======
obituary_latte
I just get a blank page with the following message:

>Привет, и рад Вас видеть на этом лендинге! К сожалению, этот домен занял я,
поскольку администраторы archive.is не поменяли записи при импорте\экспорте
записей с CloudFlare. К сожалению (снова, sic!) так бывает. От слабоумия, или
от того, что времени нет, не знаем... Вопрос к администратору - хочешь вернуть
домен? Напиши на attributikka@tutanota.com

which google translate translates to:

>Hello, and glad to see you on this landing! Unfortunately, this domain was
occupied by me, since the administrators of archive.is did not change records
when importing / exporting records from CloudFlare. Unfortunately (again,
sic!) It happens. From dementia, or from the fact that there is no time, we do
not know ... Question to the administrator - do you want to return the domain?
Write to attributikka@tutanota.com

According to wayback machine, the site looked normal on Sep 23rd:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180923055338/http://www.archiv...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180923055338/http://www.archive.is/)

